# break in period for tein coilovers?



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i there a break in period for the teins? anyone i guess, either the basic or ss. on another board, a guy said that you had to run them full soft to break them in. i was thinking, that is stupid, full soft and youll bottom out over a rock. i know that it takes time for the springs to settle, but is there another break in period?

not like it really matters cause ive had them for almost a month now, but i would still like to shed some light on the subject


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I dont know if running "soft" would be the solution since the basics don't have damper adjustability....


----------

